# Please delete my posts and account



## Tommo (Sep 24, 2009)

Hi Admins
I could not care less who owns (new or old) the AKFF forum. I could not care less about pop up or banner ads. I do find the actions of some of the members appalling and disrespectful.
I no longer want to be part of this forum
Could you please remove my posts and delete my account

Kind regards
Tommo


----------

